
It really is better to ask for permission - enkiv2
https://medium.com/@enkiv2/it-really-is-better-to-ask-for-permission-3fb1f4b5a22a#.m3ixqwyc3
======
jjgreen
In general, it is better to ask permission. To see this, try helping yourself
to someone else's chips in Glasgow on a Saturday night.

------
grabcocque
The phrase refers to, IMHO, how to deal with institutional inertia, wherein if
you try to seek permission for all change then a general preference for no
change means you'll never get anything done at all.

------
nerdponx
I have never heard this said outside of a discussion about Python code, where
it makes as little sense as it makes anywhere else.

